# Injured Pidge but not sure what's wrong



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

I've been feeding a flock on the roof of the carport which I can see from my apartment window. It's at floor level with my apartment, so I have a great view.

Just now I went downstairs and tossed the feed up, then went back to my apartment to watch. There were four pigeons eating. One was acting funny. He was eating like a little pig, but lurching around off-balance spreading one wing out to balance himself and moving mostly on his stomach. He would fly a few feet when he wanted to get to a different grazing area.

Then he flew off with the others, and he seems to be able to fly just fine. But he came back and did the same floppy thing. He tried to walk a bit, and as far as I could tell his feet are OK but I only got a quick look and he was at least 20-30 feet away.

Is it possible something is wrong with his foot or leg?

I uploaded a couple of not-very-good photos here:

http://www.t-hunts.com/images/p1010002.jpg

http://www.t-hunts.com/images/p1010006.jpg


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would suspect a broken leg possibly. If he flew, he's got to get off the ground somehow so he may have one good leg and one bad leg. 
Just a thought. What ever it is, it isn't right, that's for sure.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It could be an injury or string that is caught around both feet.

please do try to catch this pigeon, he/she needs help.

Thank you


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will try to help him. He's gone now, but I'll keep an eye out for him. It'll be tough because he can fly and if I try to climb up there (I don't even have a ladder) he'll probably just fly off. But at least I'll be able to get a better look, I hope.

Are pigeons afraid of crows?

You know, when I come out in the morning and look up, I see a row of about a dozen pidgies lined up on the roof of my 3-story apartment building and the one next to it. They're so cute!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I'll keep an eye out for him. It'll be tough because he can fly and if I try to climb up there (I don't even have a ladder) he'll probably just fly off


Can you catch him when you feed him? If you put the seed close to you and their use to you, you may be able to catch him when he does his floppy thing.

If you have a carrier and put seed in it he may go in that way. You may catch more then one but you can let the others out of course.

I don't think going on the roof with a ladder will work. He seems too alert.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

I have deliberately not fed them on the ground, instead I throw the seed up onto the carport roof. One pigeon was killed in the driveway by a neighbor, so I try to keep them away from the vicinity of the cars. Occasionally because I drop a few seeds when I toss handfuls up onto the carport roof, they'll fly down to clean up after me, but not while I'm there. I haven't interacted with them much, as I don't want them to become used to humans. The less they interact with me and other people, the less my neighbors will be annoyed by them. I'm thinking long haul...

So, in short, I've set up a situation where I'm extremely unlikely to be able to grab this one. I'd have to start feeding on the ground in front of the cars, and I think that's a really bad idea, overall.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He also could have an infection for which he needs a course of antibiotics. Baytril or Clavamox usually resolves the problem.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

SerendipityCA said:


> Are pigeons afraid of crows?
> 
> You know, when I come out in the morning and look up, I see a row of about a dozen pidgies lined up on the roof of my 3-story apartment building and the one next to it. They're so cute!


Afraid of crows, NOPE...

When they do line up like that, it only means they are waiting for you to bring down the feed so they can have their breakfast...You be surprise who is waiting for you every morning ...

I think that bird might have a broken leg, I had a bird like that before but she is only a month old then she can't walk because her parents stopped feeding her(starvation) so I hand feed her...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

NOTE: Barek's post and Lovebirds' reply posted to new thread on Sick and Injured Pigeon DIscussions - "Pigeon with broken leg .. please advise".


----------

